

Ask HN: What do you think of someone getting a GED and moving to the valley? - jasoncalc0

What are your thoughts on a 16 year old getting his GED and graduating high school a bit early to pursue his dreams as an entrepreneur?&#60;p&#62;He's getting ready for his first round of funding for his start-up, but school is a problem for him, and he can't manage both.
======
startupfounder
You have to follow your heart. I graduated high school early because I hated
it too. It is never to early to start building those relationships and the
valley is the place where age doesn't matter. Many of the very successful
people are self taught and just followed their passion. Don't listen to me or
anyone else, you have to do what is right for you with the information that
you have.

------
brudgers
I think graduating early is the most under-rated approach to High School there
is. On the other hand, cutting off one's formal education at 16 is likely to
be a severe handicap for most people over the long term.

